# offshore in a 17' ?



## pheedinfrenzy (Jan 1, 2003)

I woulld like input about taking my boat out at lynnhaven or rudee inlet on a calm day of course. I have a 17' open bow (bayliner) It handles the rivers pretty well in choppy water but never had it out in the bay or coastal waters, any advice or comments are welcome I have seen small boats out there before but how safe is it?


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I dont want to give you bad advice, but I would do it.. just make sure the conditions are right (probably not very often) If you have it on a trailer I would go out of rudee then if things get rough its a short run back. from my experience where the bay and ocean meet @ cape henry things can be rough even when the conditions are right?


----------



## pheedinfrenzy (Jan 1, 2003)

I wish I knew the area better, I would feel much better knowing than just going out blind, I have a gps and fishfinder and it kills me not to be able to get on the big ones just cause my boat might be too small


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Pick your days Ive been out there in a 17 ft Sea Hunt and it was doable. Just watch the weather forcast.

Rick


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I would suggest to ask your question on Tidalfish. The Virginia Board. I have seen smaller out there.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I think the most important thing is to be carefull,know and recheck the weather offten, make sure you've got a back-up battery and radio.Start out close to the boat launch facility and when you get more confident go further out.The Tidal Fish board is a little more "Boat-friendly" but not quite as "Rookie-friendly". You've definately have a large enough boat to enjoy the fishing oppertunities out of Lynnhaven or Rudee inlets, I've got a friend (Who's still living!) that used to fish the CBBT & slow-troll for Kings out of Rudee in a 9' Zodiak w/ a 4hp Suzuki; but He's a little more Fish-crazy than most of us.


----------



## TKD (Oct 22, 2002)

I fish out of both Rudee and Lynnhaven in my 16.5 CC bay boat fairly often. You definitly have to pick your days. As mentioned sometimes the mouth of the bay can get touch and go just on account of the tides and such. If you run out of Rudee any west wind is best as you can hug the shore to stay in calmer waters. As for the bay my boat doesn't like wind from any direction over 15 mph. If you don't run much further than than the 1st or 2nd island you can get in fairly quick if the wind does pick up. With that said that does give you fair access to right much fishing area. Hope this is of some help.
TKD


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Look for winds no more thah 10-15mph with a westerly component. W and SW are best, NW ok. The further out you go the more time the winds will have to chop up the waters. ROCKHEAD is correct in stating that waters can get rough quickly around Cape Henry, but if you pick your daze you'll be alright. Come out of Rudee and stay in close to the beach - no more than 1/4 mi - and head north, then head EAST once you get to the Ramada (last tall hotel north end).

Anything from the N or NE I'd be wary about unless winds are almost calm.

Have all your safety gear aboard, a good radio is a must.

Lou


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

A agree about the W wind and staying close to the shore. If it is BELOW 8 and N or E you can still probably do OK. 

One thing to remember on those 10-plus knot Westerly days is that it does not take much of a drift with a dead motor to be in some nasty water. Make sure that you have an anchor with at least 200 feet of line at the ready in case you motor dies in 40 feet of water. Throw the anchor out; get on the radio and ask for near by boats to keep an eye on you; THEN mess with the motor.

Tom


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

pheedinfrenzy,
With a 17ft bayliner bay trips are doable but as everyone else has said I must emphasize that you pick your days carefully. This past summer I was out on the bay in a 19ft Carolina Skiff with a 6ft chop on the water...insane? VERY, not to mention that was very stupid (man the things we do when we're fish crazy) I would recomend leaving from Lynhaven Inlet as you have a much shorter run to the Bay Bridge Tunnel as opposed to leaving from Rudee and having the long ocean run where you have the potentiol to be stuck far from help. It is very important that you constantly moniter the weather, a small vhf or noaa radio can be picked up for a small sum and is well worth the price. Also this sounds stupid but I'm going to say it anyway, know how to drive the boat if the stuff does hit the fan. If an east wind picks up and you have to make it back in a 4 or 6ft chop, you have to remember that you cant drive the boat like you would on a lake, always head straight into or out of the swells or qaurter them if you have to. Never get more than a qaurter of the bow or stern turned into the swells or you risk being turned over. Sorry about the long post and for repeating what everyone else has said but these guys are right.
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## BigIsland (Apr 10, 2002)

I agree it's "doable" but not always prudent. Think about it this way. You will need to catch a lot of rockfish real quick to sustain you for the long drift to Europe or Africa should your motor die with a westerly wind. West winds are better for the water conditions but can be a killer should things go wrong. If you do it make sure your vhf radio is working and carry a cell phone as a backup. Make sure your flares are fresh and you have a good anchor with plenty of line. Currents on the beach can carry you a long way in a short time. Also be aware that the military has a restricted access area near rudee and have been known to conduct practice raids on the beach there. You may get a f-14 and a Blackhawk flying over you at about 50 ft. with a "leave the area immediately" message
especially with things the way they are right now. My recommendation is if you make the run, pair up with another small boat and make sure you file a plan with someone and observe a strict return time. This minimizes your risks and let's you enjoy your fishing safely which after all is what this sport is all about!


----------



## pheedinfrenzy (Jan 1, 2003)

I would like to thank everybody that replied
information was well taken, I see accessories are a must. allthough I love to fish, I love life more,I'm going to try to find someone (Veteran) to go or accompany me out the first time. Man I dream of getting on those lunker Rocks! I'm looking for a bigger boat (less worries). Thanks Again


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Right now Sun the 5th looks pretty good. Light NW winds shifting to SW. Launch from Rudee and you should have no troubles. Also I would expect that there will be lots of company. Just fish in the crowds and you will find help if you need it.

Tom


----------

